# need help with log stair railing



## jaredashley (Nov 2, 2009)

i am building a log railing with a post for my stairs. i will be purchasing a log tenon cutter, but i am having trouble finding a way to cut the angled mortise hole in the post. 

i have thought of using a hole saw with a long pilot bit then chiseling out the center material, or trying a large wood auger bit.

any suggestions or experience with this type of project?

thanks for your help
jared


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I use 1.5, 2 and 3 inch self feed hole augers and a hole haug drill motor. 

Get an extension for it...make a guide block for the angle to get it started.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a 3" tenon guide I made from a block of wood. I strap it to the log with ratchet straps. The angle was 36.7 degrees for a 7.5x10 stair.


----------



## jaredashley (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you, that looks like a good idea, nice and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

by the way

I started the block with a 6x8 a foot long and drll a 3 inch hole straight through it then cut the angles on the block. Starting a 3 inch hole at an angle is impossible with out a guide.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

...also...I can't find the post but I posted an image of a tenon cutter jig I used for 2-6 inch round log tenons on the table saw


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the 3" tenon profile I made with the 10" TS on a 5" dia. Log


----------

